# Händlersuche



## michi123 (28. Dezember 2006)

Hey, ich suche nen Rocky Mountain händler in mittelfranken. Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?

danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## numinisflo (28. Dezember 2006)

Warst du jemals auf der RM Homepage?
Dort steht gleich zu Beginn groß und breit die Händlersuche im Vordergrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (28. Dezember 2006)

michi123 schrieb:


> Hey, ich suche nen Rocky Mountain händler in mittelfranken. Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?
> 
> danke für eure hilfe.



Beim deutschen Vertrieb wird der Stadler als Nürnberger Rocky-Händler angegeben. Da kannst Du zwar günstige Rahmen und Parts kaufen, aber von der Werkstatt kann ich Dir nur abraten.

Wo wohnst Du denn genau?


----------



## michi123 (28. Dezember 2006)

danke schonmal.. ich war schon auf der rm homepage hab aber nicht wirklich was gefunden.  des problem is, dass ich dass rocky mountain switch probefahrn möchte und nen händler in meiner nähe such, der des fahrrad verkauft.


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Dezember 2006)

michi123 schrieb:


> danke schonmal.. ich war schon auf der rm homepage hab aber nicht wirklich was gefunden.  des problem is, dass ich dass rocky mountain switch probefahrn möchte und nen händler in meiner nähe such, der des fahrrad verkauft.



Wir machen nen Deal:
Du verrätst mir wo Du wohnst und ich verrate Dir wo Du ein Switch probefahren kannst. Wie wäre das?


----------



## michi123 (28. Dezember 2006)

find ich gut, aber ich will nicht, dass hier jeder weiß wo ich wohn


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Dezember 2006)

Pm?


----------



## michi123 (28. Dezember 2006)

haste die pm bekommen?


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Dezember 2006)

michi123 schrieb:


> haste die pm bekommen?



Jo, Antwort ist schon unterwegs.

Grüße in meine alte Heimat Franken.
Tom


----------



## Ulysse (1. Januar 2007)

Schau mal hier: www.lucca-cycling.de

Guter Service: hab letztes Frühjahr mein Element dort gekauft.
                                                                  Gruss Ulysse


----------

